# Video of Massive Custom sub from Elemental Designs



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Check out that bracing. We build them bigger in Iowa


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

I would say that is a fair amount of bracing!! Dennis


----------



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

holy cow that's awesome!!! how much internal volume is used up with all the bracing? You know...if your gonna do something, do it right!!! : )


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yeah, at the end of the day, what holds ED back from being a household name in Home Theater is one of the things that makes them great: regardless of aesthetics, they build big, insanely powerful subwoofers. I once heard a pair of A7-350 (I believe it was this model), in a 15x20 room at about half power and was impressed at how clean and articulate they were at high volumes. Then, other folks started turning up the level and I had to get out of there for fear of permanent hearing damage.


----------



## cozmo (Jan 23, 2010)

That box must weigh 1000 pounds. I bet it is solid though.


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

The sub is ready so survive a mountain landing on it.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

cozmo said:


> That box must weigh 1000 pounds. I bet it is solid though.


A standard A7-900 weighs about 400 lbs.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I can't get the video to play but that is the machine that cut my rings for the fiberglass boxes i built for my truck.
Those guys build some serious stuff from what saw at there plant.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Brilliant !! I would not mind one of those automated cutting machines, bet it will sound the bees knees :bigsmile:


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

Ironically I have access to a top of the line CNC Router like that. My buddy manages a large custom furniture plant.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Dave Upton said:


> Ironically I have access to a top of the line CNC Router like that. My buddy manages a large custom furniture plant.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well hop to it Dave and I'll have 2 of those subs please?


----------



## benbboy (Aug 29, 2010)

One of these days...for now I'm happy with my a2-300. Is that video of the A7-900? I'm excited for the new A line of speakers. Hopefully that updated line will gain more attention that eD previously had for their non subwoofers.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

recruit said:


> Well hop to it Dave and I'll have 2 of those subs please?


Wait a minute Recruit :neener:- I got first as a fellow Texan! :T


----------



## LF911 (Mar 30, 2010)

eugovector said:


> Yeah, at the end of the day, what holds ED back from being a household name in Home Theater is one of the things that makes them great: regardless of aesthetics, they build big, insanely powerful subwoofers. I once heard a pair of A7-350 (I believe it was this model), in a 15x20 room at about half power and was impressed at how clean and articulate they were at high volumes. Then, other folks started turning up the level and I had to get out of there for fear of permanent hearing damage.


Well I can personally attest to the A7-350 as I own one...and it is paired with a A7-450 (18" driver).
eD's cabinets are second to none. The 350 weighs 220 lbs and the 450 weighs over 300lbs. I put large 5" furniture sliders under each of them and it makes it MUCH easier to move around the room.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow. That sub is a monster, and the CNC router is just plain awesome. These guys really know how to build a speaker... as heavy as they are, I'd be maybe a little concerned about putting them in an attic theatre, but since my next setup will be in the basement, I guess I could use a pair of them.


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You're welcome. The ED guys are definitely build and bass crazy.


----------



## JimP (May 18, 2006)

Owen Bartley said:


> Wow. That sub is a monster, and the CNC router is just plain awesome. These guys really know how to build a speaker... as heavy as they are, I'd be maybe a little concerned about putting them in an attic theatre, but since my next setup will be in the basement, I guess I could use a pair of them.


Then the issue will be how to get it into the basement.

Wonder what the load rating for residential steps would be? :huh:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Going down into the basement, one way or another, would be the easy part. Now, getting it back up...


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Where did the link go Marshall?:huh:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Hmm...vimeo link went down, replaced with youtube (i think it's the same video). Check out the other vids posted, interesting DIY kit build.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks, i'll do that. I have seen there machine and facility in action first hand but it would be nice to see again. They just go above and beyond, i'm surprised they are not more of a household name.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

They will be some day, if they keep it up. I think that they are trying to make their products look a little more "refined", moving to veneer finishes that look a little better in the livingroom. The flat black box may perform like a beast considering the $$, but for some folks, if it doesn't look like high-end furniture, it won't be in the house.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

That is one seriously built cabinet! Kinda felt sorry for the poor guy bent over assembling it. You'd think they could invest in a scissor-lift.


----------

